# seeking silly army romance roleplay! Officer X Grunt/lower rank (possibly NSFW)



## chiz (Sep 19, 2016)

so i saw some pictures on twitter made by a furry artist, i will paste it in at the bottom of this post so you can see it yourself. Though the body types does not neccesarily have to match the picture.

It kinda inspired me to have a roleplay where the theme is kind of like in the picture. You play the female officer who is all brash and stern and all that, but secretly adore or has a crush on my character the lower ranked officer/grunt / other occupation at this specific army base.

So thats the premise, im thinkin we can discuss further details about if it should include lewdness or some detailed dating or such.

if youre interested please send me a message and we can start talking more details


----------



## chiz (Sep 23, 2016)

bump


----------

